# cóm d'abeurar els animals



## harshduck

Hola gent,

  Algú pot em dir si he bé traduït esta frase, per favor? Sé que la meva traducció de “cóm d'abeurar els animals” no és molt literal, però dona la idea de que ja s’ha passat el darrer indret on trobar alguna buguda – el meu enteniment del català està bé?

  Itinerari: Pugem pel carrer Major fins al cap del poble, on, seguint el camí empedrat, deixarem enrere el darrer cóm d'abeurar els animals.
  Route

  El meu intent:

  We walk down Carrer Major towards the edge of the village where, following the paved road, we will leave behind the last watering-hole.

  Molts gràcies per endavant


----------



## just me cris

harshduck said:


> Hola gent,
> 
> Algú pot em dir si he bé traduït esta frase, per favor? Sé que la meva traducció de “cóm d'abeurar els animals” no és molt literal, però dona la idea de que ja s’ha passat el darrer indret on trobar alguna buguda – el meu enteniment del català està bé?
> 
> Itinerari: Pugem pel carrer Major fins al cap del poble, on, seguint el camí empedrat, deixarem enrere el darrer cóm d'abeurar els animals.
> Route
> 
> El meu intent:
> 
> We walk down Carrer Major towards the edge of the village where, following the paved road, we will leave behind the last watering-hole.
> 
> Molts gràcies per endavant



Hola, 
Penso que sona millor si: 
deixarem enrere el darrer abeurador. 
Amb aquesta paraula ja es dóna per entès que hi beuen els animals, pel que no fa falta que ho incloguis.
Esper que et serveixi,
Sort


----------



## Agró

Sona bé, però potser *water trough* aniria millor si fos artificial, com sembla ser, donat que encara és al poble.


----------



## harshduck

just me said:


> Penso que sona millor si:
> deixarem enrere el darrer abeurador.



   Gràcies per a teva resposta, però jo estic traduisant el text, doncs no puc canviar   el català   




Agró said:


> Sona bé, però potser *water trough* aniria millor si fos artificial, com sembla ser, donat que encara és al poble.



   És que ‘watering hole’ és una expressió en angles (altre manera de dir 'bar' o '  café') , doncs sona millor així com l’he escrit. 

Gràcies per a tua confirmació


----------



## Traduita

Però el text parla d' un bar/ cafè o d'un abeurador d' animals de veritat?
 Tenim indicis que parla d'un bar o cafè? A primera vista no ho sembla.
Perquè si és un abeurador d' animals, "watering-hole" pot crear confusions.


----------



## Cebeta

harshduck said:


> Gràcies per a teva resposta, però jo estic tradu*i*nt el text, no puc canviar   el català
> 
> 
> 
> 
> És que ‘watering hole’ és una expressió en angl*é*s (altr*a* manera de dir 'bar' o '  café') , (*aleshores*)sona millor així com l’he escrit.
> 
> Gràcies per a tua la teva confirmació


Jo no entenc això de cóm d'abeurar. És un abeurador, què és eixe cóm accentuat?


----------



## Traduita

Resulta que un _cóm_ és una mena de recipient de pedra que serveix com a abeurador, rentamans etc.
Personalment ho he après aquesta tarda


----------



## harshduck

Traduita said:


> Però el text parla d' un bar/ cafè o d'un abeurador d' animals de veritat?



No directament, però es tracta d'una ruta turistica. Em sembla poc probable que sigui un abeurador d' animals de veritat


----------



## Cebeta

Traduita said:


> Resulta que un _cóm_ és una mena de recipient de pedra que serveix com a abeurador, rentamans etc.
> Personalment ho he après aquesta tarda


Ostres! No ho havia sentit mai. Gràcies.


----------



## Heiwajin

harshduck said:


> No directament, però es tracta d'una ruta turistica. Em sembla poc probable que sigui un abeurador d' animals de veritat


 
Tot dependrà del tipus de poble del que parlis. Als pobles del pirineu, per exemple, crec que són més comuns els abeuradors (d'animals) que no pas els bars. 
Sincerament, havent llegit el text directament, com a nadiu, la primera imatge que m'ha vingut al cap és un abeurador com a tal. Si haguéssin volugt fer referència a un "bar" o "cafè" com a tal, suposo que s'hagués utilitzat un recurs més similar a "l'últim punt on refrescar la gola" o alguna cosa d'aquest estil més que parlar específicament de cóm, que d'altra banda, és un terme prou específic.


----------

